# Galveston Oil Spill



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Man this is terrible, heard they have shut down the ferry and areas surrounding the dike. Hopefully they get it cleaned up before too much damage is done to the bay and wildlife. Gonna toss up a prayer at church this morning that the cleanup goes smooth and fast. Here's a recent link with info and details on the spill.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...o-contain-oil-spill-in-galveston-bay/6759201/


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

From where they say it happened, it could get bad in a hurry. I will also throw up a prayer at church today. Best of luck to all involved.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

It's suck! The sharks are smelling blood in the bay now, law suits are coming.


----------



## Fbird55 (Sep 26, 2013)

I JUUUUUST paid for a beach house for a week, and was looking forward to some awesome fishing. GAH!!!!!


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Not that it really matters but I wonder if the fog had anything to do with it? Let's all hope this gets contained quickly.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

As bad as it may seem. I think it could be a lot worse..

Only one of the barges tanks is ruptured. Hopefully they can get the rest of the oil off the barge without any mishaps.

The wind is light now which will help the guys who are starting the clean up. It won't be as difficult as it would be if it was blowing about 15-20 mph. 

Also the accident happen towards the top end of the high tide. I think a lot of the oil may have been sucked out into the gulf with the out going low tide later that night.
I'm sure some of the oil is in the bay but I think it really could have been a lot worse if it had happen early in the morning when the tide was low and was running in Galveston Bay all morning long.

I guess we will just have to wait and see! I sure hope with some luck we don't have a major catastrophe here on Galveston Bay! Good luck to all those who are involved in the clean up!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Capt Jim West said:


> As bad as it may be I think it could have be a lot worse..
> 
> Only one of the barges tanks is ruptured. Hopefully they can get the rest of the oil off the barge without any mishaps.
> 
> ...


I agree, looks like it could have been worse. Still a bad situation though and like you said, good luck to those involved in the cleanup.....were all counting on ya!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent 
Just saw a YouTube video the dike being rinsed off n oil sheen manually picked up.
Not good news Here in Laporte strong nnw winds I'm sure is no help.


----------



## Fbird55 (Sep 26, 2013)

Obviously every situation like this is very different, but I'm curious if anyone has any info or experience with how events like this affect fisheries. I'm also curious if this will mean we have to stop eating what we catch for a bit.


----------



## Redcloud3 (Apr 7, 2013)

There was another collision of commercial vessels in the Bay last week. What is going on out there?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

This is scary stuff! All I can think about is the BP oil and shutting parts of the gulf to fishing. I fish surfside and Sargent but in reality they are closer then you think. 
Anyone have any inside info on what this could do up and down the coast?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Redcloud3 said:


> There was another collision of commercial vessels in the Bay last week. What is going on out there?


pretty obvious people need to pull their heads out of their ***.

I was down in the landcut yesterday, and noticed two more piers that have been wrecked by barges in the last couple months. Those guys crash into **** on a pretty frequent basis, and it never gets reported.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mikedeleon said:


> Not that it really matters but* I wonder if the fog had anything to do with it? * Let's all hope this gets contained quickly.


I'd almost GUARANTEE the fog was 99% responsible for it...and also some crewman not paying enough attention to his radar... All of us have at one time or the other been trapped out there in that danged fog...and it is a booger.... plus, that 600 ft freighter needs about six city blocks to stop..


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

This is the 2nd collision in 2 weeks!!! Instead of "Throwing Up A Prayer" you could get off the couch and Volunteer to help the clean up. Go to this link to volunteer!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Galveston-Bay-Foundation/17910018438?v=wall

Then you can say "I did my part to help the fishery I love so much!" 
:texasflag


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.chron.com/news/texas/art...Texas-Galveston-Bay-5341716.php#photo-6059515

Hopefully this gets contained quickly. I have heard theres already a sheen of oil all the way to San Louis Pass. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

TexasGrandSlam said:


> http://www.chron.com/news/texas/art...Texas-Galveston-Bay-5341716.php#photo-6059515
> 
> Hopefully this gets contained quickly. I have heard theres already a sheen of oil all the way to San Louis Pass. Can anyone confirm this?


That is incorrect right now. The current is flowing east and buffers were deployed within hours of the collision. The fear is this type of fuel oil is heavy and is sinking. The surface oil is the least of their concerns right now.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks MRC311 for the information


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I was down there at 6 this morning and they have the area locked down from what I was told at gyb. They closed the ramp so we put in at the the c-way and the fog was heavy this morning I couldn't see anything when it was dark on the water. When it became light I still couldn't see main land for a hour or so. But we got tired of fighting the wind after it picked up big time.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I was all over west bay today, no oil. I was at the dike (Snake island) yesterday and I couldn't see the trolling motor from the back of my boat


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

MRC311 said:


> This is the 2nd collision in 2 weeks!!! Instead of "Throwing Up A Prayer" you could get off the couch and Volunteer to help the clean up. Go to this link to volunteer!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Galveston-Bay-Foundation/17910018438?v=wall
> 
> ...


So I'm guessing your not on couch and are out there helping out? Or are you just on iPhone telling others to get off couch and help out?


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

It is a small spill, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

royboy42 said:


> So I'm guessing your not on couch and are out there helping out? Or are you just on iPhone telling others to get off couch and help out?


Not accepting volunteers at this time:cop:


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

royboy42 said:


> So I'm guessing your not on couch and are out there helping out? Or are you just on iPhone telling others to get off couch and help out?


We are actually out here. Are you??? Come find me if you are.


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Mythman said:


> I just got a live report from Apffel beach on the Houston Ship Channel and the beaches there are already covered with heavy crude with no containment buoys in sight.
> 
> This is bad, bad, bad!


Nothing to worry about?????


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

MRC311 said:


> We are actually out here. Are you??? Come find me if you are.


No I am not, if I was out there working I wouldn't have time to play on my phone and comment on 2Cool. Do appreciate the guys out there working to get the mess cleaned up. Things like this are unfortunately a part of life and hopefully the professionals do a great job in this case of getting it taken care of.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ut755ln said:


> It is a small spill, nothing to worry about.


Any toxic substance breach is something to worry about. Hail, I felt bad when my old jack plate was leaking about a tablespoon of oil per trip. (Only happened twice)


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

royboy42 said:


> No I am not, if I was out there working I wouldn't have time to play on my phone and comment on 2Cool. Do appreciate the guys out there working to get the mess cleaned up. Things like this are unfortunately a part of life and hopefully the professionals do a great job in this case of getting it taken care of.


If you are not going to help or contribute anything positive then just let the people who care reply to this thread. Thanks.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

MRC311 said:


> If you are not going to help or contribute anything positive then just let the people who care reply to this thread. Thanks.


man, what are you talking about? I started the thread...You must be new to 2Cool, and know everything about everything...I applaud you for going out there and working, that's very respectable and a great thing to do. I also hope that the other workers out there are much more focused than you are on cleaning up the mess, and not playing on their iPhones posting on outdoor forums...otherwise the whole darn bay is gonna be a big oil slick.


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Home â€º News & Info â€º News Releases â€º Update 2: Texas City "Y" incident response
DATE: March 23, 2014 12:12:09 PM CDT
Update 2: Texas City "Y" incident response

News Release

Date: March 23, 2014

Texas City "Y" Response

Contact: Joint Information Center

Office: (409) 978-2788

Update 2: Texas City â€œYâ€ incident response

Safety Zone
Safety Zone in the Houston Ship Channel, March 23, 2014.
HOUSTON â€" Efforts to contain and recover oil spilled after a collision that occurred Saturday in the Houston Ship Channel continue with an aggressive deployment of all available response resources, Sunday.

Lightering operations to transfer remaining oil from the damaged barge are expected to be complete today. After the barges are decontaminated the damaged barge will be taken to a local shipyard for assessment and needed repairs.

The primary emphasis remains the safety of response personnel working in the area and the protection of environmentally sensitive habitats, including birds and marine life.

The Unified Command, consisting of a wide variety of federal, state and local government agencies have expanded the safety zone to include all areas between Lighted Buoy 3 and Lighted Buoy 40, to prevent other vessels from interfering with the response efforts and from inadvertently facilitating the spread of oil.

Approximately 35,000 feet of boom has been deployed in containment efforts and to mitigate the affect on the environment. The area immediately surrounding the damaged barge was quickly boomed on Saturday afternoon. The maximum capacity of the breached tank is 168,000 gallons of marine fuel oil. The amount of released product still being assessed at this time.

The Bolivar ferry continues to be closed and persons with questions regarding transportation issues may contact 409-795-2230. On going air monitoring continues to show that there is no potential harm to residents or businesses in the area.

Wildlife Response Services, a Texas-based wildlife rehabilitation service has also been deployed to assist with any impacted birds or marine life. Persons who observe any impacted wildlife are urged to call 888-384-2000. As of 10 a.m. Sunday, there have been no reports of affected marine or wildlife.

A claims number has been established for persons who may have questions in regard to personal impact by the incident. The number is 855-276-1275.

For more information contact the response joint information center at 409-978-2788.

###

Saving Lives and Guarding the Coast Since 1790. 
The United States Coast Guard -- Proud History. Powerful Future.

Follow us:

- See more at: http://www.uscgnews.com/go/doc/4007/2126958/#sthash.0576ltia.dpuf


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Here is a pic.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

MRC311 said:


> If you are not going to help or contribute anything positive then just let the people who care reply to this thread. Thanks.


He has started this thread by praying in church today for this situation one cannot care more than that.My prayers continue.


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

MRC311 said:


> Here is a pic.


What do the colored areas represent?

I guess GYB is shut down for launch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Southernflounder said:


> What do the colored areas represent?
> 
> I guess GYB is shut down for launch?
> 
> Those are the containment areas and are guarded so no other vessel can interfere with clean up efforts. Yes GYB is shut down and so is the ferry. No traffic in or out of the area. Ship channel shut down until further notice.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

"On going air monitoring continues to show that there is no potential harm to residents or businesses in the area."

Easy for someone else to say when they weren't breathing the stink last night. It's much better today, but last night we were gagging, lips burning, and eyes tearing from the smell.


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Very scary to hear this. I ran right through that area about the time this happened. I didn't know it at the time. I was running out from East bay down the ICW back to Tx City Dike launch. I can attest that visibility was VERY limited due to fog - Actually passed a couple tow boats pushing barges. I was running slow and had my head on swivel at the time. I wonder now if one of those barges I passed could have been one of the affected vessels. Had boat back on the trailer around 12:45 yesterday. I guess this explains the fire trucks I passed when I was leaving the dike that were racing the other way. I hope everything gets cleaned up with minimal impact to environment. I was just trying to plan my next opportunity to get out there, as the redfish bite was super hot yesterday morning back in E. bay. Guess that will be on hold for the time being...


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

bubbas kenner said:


> He has started this thread by praying in church today for this situation one cannot care more than that.My prayers continue.


That is very nice of him to do. Thank you both for the prayers and support!


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Glad to hear they are able to recapture the cargo, thereby minimizing any potential impact. Thanks for the report and to thanks to everyone involved in cleanup.


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

http://www.galvestondailynews.com/free/article_7fdf221a-b2a9-11e3-8e4f-0017a43b2370.html?mode=jqm
Here's the most recent article. Hope everything gets cleaned up.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Prayers sent to all who help in ordeals like this. Especially for the professionals. I spent my time in disaster relief and understand the want to make right mentality and the thirst for normalcy. I would gather that the Coast Guard may have the latest authorized information on their website or can direct those to where that information is.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

MRC311 said:


> This is the 2nd collision in 2 weeks!!! Instead of "Throwing Up A Prayer" you could get off the couch and Volunteer to help the clean up. Go to this link to volunteer!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Galveston-Bay-Foundation/17910018438?v=wall
> 
> ...


 Well some of us believe that throwing up a prayer is the greatest power there is. You seem to be very pompous shoving in our face that your out there working. Who are you with what company do you work with? 
I'm sorry but you seem to be spending more time on here talking smack. maybe updates us with some pics? 
The rule around here is Pics or your full of bs.
James


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> Well some of us believe that throwing up a prayer is the greatest power there is. You seem to be very pompous shoving in our face that your out there working. *Who are you with what company do you work with? *
> I'm sorry but you seem to be spending more time on here talking smack. maybe updates us with some pics?
> The rule around here is Pics or your full of bs.
> James


according to 'profile'.....

*"Occupation **Nation Wide Mud Run Producer **Zip Code**77058"*


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> according to 'profile'.....
> 
> *"Occupation **Nation Wide Mud Run Producer **Zip Code**77058"*


That's Clear Lake if I'm not mistaken. ClearLake Clay is worth salt from there....not many others.


----------



## MRC311 (Mar 11, 2014)

I am on a local and nationwide emergency disaster unit. Have been for 10 years. True I am a Run Producer. But that affords me time to do environmental work. And I don't really have to explain anything to you. Just sit there staring at your screen being a pompous *** and leave the real work to the men. We will get things handled so you can go back to your fishing spots.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

MRC311 said:


> I am on a local and nationwide emergency disaster unit. Have been for 10 years. True I am a Run Producer. But that affords me time to do environmental work. And I don't really have to explain anything to you. Just sit there staring at your screen being a pompous *** and leave the real work to the men. We will get things handled so you can go back to your fishing spots.


 O dont worry I am going to sit on my big pompous butt staring at this computer screen. I will not act or say I am doing anything other then that. 
You run around talking about not needing to prove anything but you sure seem to want your ego stroked. Sorry bud but there are people out there that are working on the clean up. They are in the oil wearing slickers with the wind wiping around them and the rain falls sideways in there faces. I bet not a **** on of them has his IPhone out taking about what a big important man he is. So please before you tell all of us how pompous we are get your butt up and working with the people that are out there cleaning it up. 
James


----------



## poonchum (Sep 22, 2011)

We ran a jetty trip this morning. The coast guard said the ship channel was closed but the boss wanted us to check it out anyway. We left before daylight and visibility was bad due to fog. Nobody stopped us on the way out so we made it to the boat cut on the n jetty and went out to the tip. There was an oil sheen everywhere. The oil was all in the ship channel and on the gulf side of the jetty. The smell was strong and the water looked like mud. We put one line in the water to see what would happen. It was completely coated in a thick oil. Shad were flicking on the surface... I can't imagine those ones will survive. The only other boat out there was Mike Williams and he was fishing through it. lol We came straight in because it was unfishable. We pulled the boat out to clean it and there was sludge all over the haul. The motor had at least few mm's of sludge on it and that is no exageration. It was sad to see... Coast guard boats weren't out there stopping people because they won't run their boats in that oil. This is sad to say the least. It breaks my heart


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

poonchum said:


> We ran a jetty trip this morning. The coast guard said the ship channel was closed but the boss wanted us to check it out anyway. We left before daylight and visibility was bad due to fog. Nobody stopped us on the way out so we made it to the boat cut on the n jetty and went out to the tip. There was an oil sheen everywhere. The oil was all in the ship channel and on the gulf side of the jetty. The smell was strong and the water looked like mud. We put one line in the water to see what would happen. It was completely coated in a thick oil. Shad were flicking on the surface... I can't imagine those ones will survive. The only other boat out there was Mike Williams and he was fishing through it. lol We came straight in because it was unfishable. We pulled the boat out to clean it and there was sludge all over the haul. The motor had at least few mm's of sludge on it and that is no exageration. It was sad to see... Coast guard boats weren't out there stopping people because they won't run their boats in that oil. This is sad to say the least. It breaks my heart


 Thank you for the first hand report. I hate to hear this it sure isn't sounding good. 
James


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

poonchum said:


> We ran a jetty trip this morning. The coast guard said the ship channel was closed but the boss wanted us to check it out anyway. We left before daylight and visibility was bad due to fog. Nobody stopped us on the way out so we made it to the boat cut on the n jetty and went out to the tip. There was an oil sheen everywhere. The oil was all in the ship channel and on the gulf side of the jetty. The smell was strong and the water looked like mud. We put one line in the water to see what would happen. It was completely coated in a thick oil. Shad were flicking on the surface... I can't imagine those ones will survive. The only other boat out there was Mike Williams and he was fishing through it. lol We came straight in because it was unfishable. We pulled the boat out to clean it and there was sludge all over the haul. The motor had at least few mm's of sludge on it and that is no exageration. It was sad to see... Coast guard boats weren't out there stopping people because they won't run their boats in that oil. This is sad to say the least. It breaks my heart


It's much worse than it's being said! Here goes our coastal fishing for next 10 years or more down to the drain. Bye bye HSC, Sea Woft Park, Jetties, TCD, Bolivar flat, Eagle Point, etc... No more fishing for a long long time... All flounder honeyholes will be gone forever...No smack for this spring or summer. Freeport will become busier place.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Blame it on ROP...


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

poonchum said:


> We ran a jetty trip this morning. The coast guard said the ship channel was closed but the boss wanted us to check it out anyway. We left before daylight and visibility was bad due to fog. Nobody stopped us on the way out so we made it to the boat cut on the n jetty and went out to the tip. There was an oil sheen everywhere. The oil was all in the ship channel and on the gulf side of the jetty. The smell was strong and the water looked like mud. We put one line in the water to see what would happen. It was completely coated in a thick oil. Shad were flicking on the surface... I can't imagine those ones will survive. The only other boat out there was Mike Williams and he was fishing through it. lol We came straight in because it was unfishable. We pulled the boat out to clean it and there was sludge all over the haul. The motor had at least few mm's of sludge on it and that is no exageration. It was sad to see... Coast guard boats weren't out there stopping people because they won't run their boats in that oil. This is sad to say the least. It breaks my heart


Def not what I wanted to read....but thanks for the first hand report.


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Oil Spill*

I took a look near the Coast Guard station this morning... it was really bad. There was an oil sheen across most of the Galveston Ship channel from Ferry Landing to the jetties as far as I could see. The north wind kicked up to 20-25 mph around 9:00 AM and started pushing a lot of that oil to the banks around the Coast Guard Station and SWP and further into the Galveston ship channel. Had to be over 50 Emergency Response vessels with personnel deploying booms and trying their best to contain and cleanup the oil. I know the strong north winds weren't helping them any this afternoon...

On a positive note, flounder fishing was great closer to the Pelican Island Bridge. No indication of oil there, yet...


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

man this is getting ugly fast. great did you catch them or find them floating lol 
night stringer
James


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Doom*



BullyARed said:


> It's much worse than it's being said! Here goes our coastal fishing for next 10 years or more down to the drain. Bye bye HSC, Sea Woft Park, Jetties, TCD, Bolivar flat, Eagle Point, etc... No more fishing for a long long time... All flounder honeyholes will be gone forever...No smack for this spring or summer. Freeport will become busier place.


Have a little faith, I don't think fishing will skip a beat, some act like this was a repeat of the Exxon Valdez. It's not good, any oil in the water is not good but it's not the end of the world and surely not the end of fishing.


----------



## FishingMama (Jan 4, 2013)

There will be lost fishing time - but think of the chain of everyone this affects - sports fishermen, guides, shrimpers (those that are left), crabbers, bait shops, marinas, etc. etc. etc. The chain keeps going. We all wish for a progressive and hopefully speedy recovery.....including same for wildlife and fish - they are also part of the chain.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> That's Clear Lake if I'm not mistaken. ClearLake Clay is worth salt from there....not many others.


Ha ha! That is funny right there. The zip code is technically Houston and there is no longer an actual Clearlake City. People from the general area say they are from Clearlake including myself. Although ClearLakeClayt is a stand up guy whom I have fished with before, I assure you there are some other good ones from Clearlake. The founder of this site is one that comes to mind, LOL!


----------



## pbernal (Apr 9, 2011)

Know some of the guys out there working, they said it's worst than what they are saying about it. Seawolf Park is boomed off due to the north winds pushing the fuel oil towards it


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

MRC311 said:


> I am on a local and nationwide emergency disaster unit. Have been for 10 years. True I am a Run Producer. But that affords me time to do environmental work. And I don't really have to explain anything to you. Just sit there staring at your screen being a pompous *** and leave the real work to the men. We will get things handled so you can go back to your fishing spots.


Good. Please do it fast. I want to fish next weekend.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Good. Please do it fast. I want to fish next weekend.


 If our fishing depends on him we are all screwed!!!! He has been PMing me telling all the ways he is better then the rest of us!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

There are some who utilize the oxygen they intake and some that waste it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

rubberducky said:


> If our fishing depends on him we are all screwed!!!! He has been PMing me telling all the ways he is better then severely t of us!


Dude let it be,pray,help clean,watch the news,report to us what you see n hear but now is not the time to bicker with each other we are all severly heart broke.I and many others have been fishing that area for 46 plus years.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Dude let it be pray help clean watch the news report to us what you see n hear but now is not the time to bicker with each other we are all severly heart broke.I and many others have been fishing that area for 46 plus years.


You are right. I can admit that I have been poking back. I think now is a time that I will bow out and just pray that this can be cleaned up quickly so we can get back to enjoying our weekends and the people that are out there can get back to there family.

I am sorry MRC311. Bubbas is right now is a time that we need to pull together as a fishing community not fight one another.
James


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

I was shocked when my dad told me the news.
I am not sure if it is safe to eat any of the seafood from galveston bay.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Ha ha! That is funny right there. The zip code is technically Houston and there is no longer an actual Clearlake City. People from the general area say they are from Clearlake including myself. Although ClearLakeClayt is a stand up guy whom I have fished with before, I assure you there are some other good ones from Clearlake. The founder of this site is one that comes to mind, LOL!


You and Mont fall in the 'may' category. Just a personal beef....nothing against CL as a whole...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

rubberducky said:


> You are right. I can admit that I have been poking back. I think now is a time that I will bow out and just pray that this can be cleaned up quickly so we can get back to enjoying our weekends and the people that are out there can get back to there family.
> 
> I am sorry MRC311. Bubbas is right now is a time that we need to pull together as a fishing community not fight one another.
> James


Same here.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

May I suggest utilizing this thread..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=878521


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm a Christian, but I find it kind of typical that all the people sitting here "praying" over an oil spill are bashing a guy who's supposedly working on it. You know, sometimes God wants us to help ourselves and take some action sometimes too... He doesn't just always fix stuff for us. Great example, Christians...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> You and Mont fall in the 'may' category. Just a personal beef....nothing against CL as a whole...


All good, the whole situation bites!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

All that spill clean up that you see is just for show. When the heavy oil has sunk and the light ends are floating, they can out out booms and go vacuum 970,000 barrels of water to get one barrel of oil (maybe), but like most other spills Mother Nature will resolve it in the years to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 5, 2012)

dinodude said:


> I was shocked when my dad told me the news.
> I am not sure if it is safe to eat any of the seafood from galveston bay.


No seafood is safe to eat, but you must eat all seafood in moderation. 
I'm follower but rarely post, but it really saddens me to see this type spill in a zone where speeds are limited. I have been a fisherman for all my 36yrs (Thanks DAD!), it is starting to sink in that my kids will never be able to eat fish they have caught. :hairout:
I have been researching water management, and there is not one body water in the US that is not polluted by Nitrogen, phosphorus or toxins. 
I really hope this is an eye opener for people like us that want to preserve Texas waters. 
Venting :texasflag


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

MRC311 said:


> We will get things handled so you can go back to your fishing spots.


awesome thx so much


----------



## Procastabaitin (Oct 20, 2013)

Great info, thanks to everyone out there working on the clean up and getting out there to post the information on our fishing areas. Maybe now that there has been a major incident they will patrol the Itracoastal a little better, enforce the laws, and get a better handle on the traffic and incident situation to prevent this from happening again. I have been out there when you can't see your hand in front of your face but you still hear the ships running by sounding their horns. They are so hesitant to close the ship channel in the fog because they are too eager to make a dollar. But where has their eagerness gotten them now? What if it would have been a collision with a ferry boat loaded with passengers? They need to reevaluate and modify the regulations in the ship channel. Would it not be much safer, better for the environment, and more cost effective to close the ship channel in dense fog than clean up after this mess? When it is all said and done they can say they cleaned this mess up "with minimal damage" as they always do. But the truth of it is they will not know what the actual damage is for years to come. Once the sheen is removed and the channel is back open they will take their little slap on the wrist and forget all about it. Then it is all of us that live and fish these waters that have to suffer the consequences for years to come.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Ser182 said:


> I have been researching water management, and there is not one body water in the US that is not polluted by Nitrogen, phosphorus or toxins.


You need either to study better or be more specific. It is hard not to 'pollute' with nitrogen considering it represents 78% of air we breathe. Phosphorus does not occur in pure form (it spontaneously burns when exposed to air). And there are plenty of 'natural' toxins.

From my experience I'd say that water in US is very clean compared to other industrialized nations. What we do have here is abundance of lawyers and hysterical media -- this forces related government agencies to err on side of caution when it comes to reporting contamination and potential effects.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Just an FYI. there was a major oil spill back in the early 90's, in almost the exact same area. Happened in the fall while we were bullred fishing i believe. Oil was all over the rocks on the dike, as well as other surrounding areas. It was really sad, and thought we were done with fishing for a while. Surprisingly, it cleared up quickly, and we were fishing again in a few weeks. and i dont remember having near the response we're having now. I also pray that this spill isnt as bad as it appears.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ser182 said:


> No seafood is safe to eat, but you must eat all seafood in moderation.
> 
> I'm follower but rarely post, but it really saddens me to see this type spill in a zone where speeds are limited. I have been a fisherman for all my 36yrs (Thanks DAD!), it is starting to sink in that my kids will never be able to eat fish they have caught. :hairout:
> 
> ...


You need to do some more research the air is 70% nitrogen. Solubility of gas in water...

Freshman chemistry would be a good start.


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 5, 2012)

stdreb27 said:


> You need to do some more research the air is 70% nitrogen. Solubility of gas in water...
> 
> Freshman chemistry would be a good start.


Thanks, but majority of nitrogen that ends up in water comes from non-point source like agriculture. Love the air answer


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Lots of "Fear Mongers" rearing their heads...


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 5, 2012)

Crusader said:


> You need either to study better or be more specific. It is hard not to 'pollute' with nitrogen considering it represents 78% of air we breathe. Phosphorus does not occur in pure form (it spontaneously burns when exposed to air). And there are plenty of 'natural' toxins.
> 
> From my experience I'd say that water in US is very clean compared to other industrialized nations. What we do have here is abundance of lawyers and hysterical media -- this forces related government agencies to err on side of caution when it comes to reporting contamination and potential effects.


Phosphorus comes from agriculture run off. It's a non-point source that cause algae growth that is common in almost every lake because of overuse from agriculture and consumer fertilizer. These are both caused naturally, but we are increasing the presence of these substances by releasing them. 
You can ignore it or deal with it. I love taking my sons fishing but if we allow our waters to be stressed they can collapse. :texasflag
http://galvbay.org/advocacy_seafood.html


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Lots of "Fear Mongers" rearing their heads...


Dude, there's oil in the Gulf that wasn't there before. Only you can decide if you find this scary or not, mongering or no.

I'm not sure if I'm fearful. I'm fearful this may put a damper on my upcoming fishing trip. But I live in Dallas. NIMBY. But what I cannot understand is how some people don't seem to be outraged.

Whether the spill frightens you or not, is there anyone that is just cool with this? And if you love the outdoors and you say you are cool with an oil spill, then have you thought about it at all?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

There has been oil in the gulf for hundreds of thousands of years. Natural seeps have been common essentially leaking oil in the Gulf of Mexico long before the first well was drilled. 


I would hope no one is ok with an oil spill, but these "end of days, the bay is dead forever" comments are completely ignorant.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

sometimesfisher said:


> Dude, there's oil in the Gulf that wasn't there before. Only you can decide if you find this scary or not, mongering or no.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm fearful. I'm fearful this may put a damper on my upcoming fishing trip. But I live in Dallas. NIMBY. But what I cannot understand is how some people don't seem to be outraged.
> 
> Whether the spill frightens you or not, is there anyone that is just cool with this? And if you love the outdoors and you say you are cool with an oil spill, then have you thought about it at all?


"Dude", there has been oil in the Gulf before any human life inhabited any of these shores. Take a Zanax or something. It is a giant mess, but it is not the end of anything.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Spill*



sometimesfisher said:


> Dude, there's oil in the Gulf that wasn't there before. Only you can decide if you find this scary or not, mongering or no.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm fearful. I'm fearful this may put a damper on my upcoming fishing trip. But I live in Dallas. NIMBY. But what I cannot understand is how some people don't seem to be outraged.
> 
> Whether the spill frightens you or not, is there anyone that is just cool with this? And if you love the outdoors and you say you are cool with an oil spill, then have you thought about it at all?


Outraged, why would I be outraged. It's a little mess that will cleaned up and we move on. I know the amount of oil that goes down that waterway every day and what spilled yesterday is just a drop in a bucket.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't say there's oil in the gulf and there wasn't any in it before. I said there's oil in the gulf that wasn't there before. Because it was in the tank before it was in the gulf. Friday, that oil wasn't in there. Saturday, it is. That's what I meant.

I have not said anything dramatic like the Bay is dead. I wouldn't, 'cause I'm not dramatic or irrational.



Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

But why are you okay with it? Being not as bad as Valdez or Horizon surely cannot be our baseline for environmental disasters. That's like saying Fukushima is a little mess compared to Chernobyl.

Just because industrial pollution is a daily thing doesn't make it okay. The people who make big bank off of the Texas gulf coast maintain their beach homes ... elsewhere. I'm native. The Texas gulf is the beach of my childhood. I love that place. I have a stake in it. And I am outraged when people trash it. I feel this way about casual beach litterers, too. Go ruin some place that is less special to me.



Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds dramatic... LOL


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

OK I do feel a little hysterical about the deterioration of the coast but I'm not a fatalist about it. And I never said anything retarded like the bay is dead, the end is neigh, etc etc. That is what I meant by "dramatic." I think "ignorant" was much more apt. But I never said anything like that so please don't make that assertion.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Ser182 said:


> Phosphorus comes from agriculture run off. It's a non-point source that cause algae growth that is common in almost every lake because of overuse from agriculture and consumer fertilizer. These are both caused naturally, but we are increasing the presence of these substances by releasing them.


Phosphorus is a component of many organic compounds, including those used in agriculture and part of your body chemistry. That is why I said "you need to be more specific" -- i.e. about type or class of compounds. Just saying "rivers are full of phosphorus" meaningless. And all of this is completely irrelevant to topic of this thread.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

OK sometimesdramatic... :biggrin:


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't argue with that, lol.

But I think shrugging this off, just like we shrug everything off, is disappointing. And I do believe we are all complicit. At least a little, and some more than others.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbird55 (Sep 26, 2013)

He has a legitimate point about Nitrogen and Phosphorus guys. It comes in a lot of forms other than the air we breather. (Think Ammonia, and other nitrogen-heavy compounds, nitrates, nitrites). Same with phosphorus. They are regulated, known aggricutlure run-off components. 

There are rules about where and how you can dispose of agricultural waste heavy in these chemicals. Chicken farms, for instance, have run-off guidelines and regulations. Hate to say it, but he's right. Get past that freshman chemistry into some upper level organics, and maybe an Ag class or two, and they'll fill your ear full of it.

Not gonna stop me from fishing, though!!! 

Too much bickering going on in this thread. People are concerened for the fisheries they love. Let each man greive or worry in his own way, or not at all. Let's just do our best to get our lines back in clean water.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Oil*



sometimesfisher said:


> But why are you okay with it? Being not as bad as Valdez or Horizon surely cannot be our baseline for environmental disasters. That's like saying Fukushima is a little mess compared to Chernobyl.
> 
> Just because industrial pollution is a daily thing doesn't make it okay. The people who make big bank off of the Texas gulf coast maintain their beach homes ... elsewhere. I'm native. The Texas gulf is the beach of my childhood. I love that place. I have a stake in it. And I am outraged when people trash it. I feel this way about casual beach litterers, too. Go ruin some place that is less special to me.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I don't think anyone here is ok with it, but it happened and it's is not near as bad as it could have been. I don't know them personally but the barge owner, Kirby Inland Marine's VP I believe lives on Galveston Bay and hunts and fishes just like me and you and I would tend to think many of thier employees do the same.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Their is oil from seivers cut to rollover .So I would not think of fishing there for months


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Yep, matagorda or sabine is where the smart fisherman should go


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

ole blueduck said:


> Their is oil from seivers cut to rollover .So I would not think of fishing there for months


Which absolutely sucks because I just had a trip with Capt Jim West last week in east bay and planned on focusing my efforts solely on east bay this year. Honestly I'm not willing to tow my boat any further than the Galveston area so it may be freshwater only for a while for me.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Any new reports on the clean up or how bad it has gotten?
James


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

"The barge was carrying 924,000 gallons of RMG 380, a special bunker fuel oil often used in shipping that doesn't evaporate easily and could not be attacked with the same kinds of dispersants used in the Deepwater Horizon oil spill, experts said. 

The towboat involved in the spill, the M/V Miss Susan, was pushing two barges en route to the Bolivar peninsula from Texas City when the accident occurred in heavy fog, according to the U.S. Coast Guard. 

Government records show the Miss Susan has been involved in a string of 20 accidents and incidents reported to the Coast Guard in the past dozen years, including two other accidents that occurred when the boat was pushing barges containing oil or asphalt."

How many accidents do you get to have in this industry before you get shut down? Guess what, Miss Susan, YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!:hairout:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

This very very very bad:

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...t-time-for-wildlife-in-5342986.php?cmpid=hpfc

This is the jetty.










Price of seafood will shoot way up. Lawsuits are coming like hot cakes. Why the USCG and TPWD didn't take the captains and the crews into custody to check for alcohol and drug test when it happened? If my boat just spills one oz of oil, they would do that to me.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

rubberducky said:


> Any new reports on the clean up or how bad it has gotten?
> James


My dad is going to the Bolivar Flats now and is supposed to be sending pictures if he sees anything out of the norm. I wish I could be down there but I cant get away from work.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

guess this means back to freshwater fishing, wonder how this is going to affect the duck hunting this fall, 20 incidents? christ almighty that's ridiculous, someone needs to get cletus out of the wheelhouse 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> This very very very bad:
> 
> http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...t-time-for-wildlife-in-5342986.php?cmpid=hpfc
> 
> ...


Man that is just hart braking! Are they giving any information on how much area this will affect? Could we see this up and down the coast or is it going to contained to the Galveston area?
James


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

guys working along the N Jetty trying to contain the oil.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Terrible


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Has anyone seen aireals yet? Typically you get an assessment day of, then its flown regularly to verify direction.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

God bless all those trying to clean this mess up--

No for those who caused it--they should be put in those old time shocks for 18 hours a day 7 days a week for every one to see and do to them what they have to done to the bays--

those responsible should pay dearly one way or the other--they should be made to pick up trash along the water 7 days a week for the rest of their LIFE--


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

sorry STOCKS not Shocks--or shocking would be good too--


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

http://www.inquisitr.com/1184656/ga...tens-wildlife-during-migration-season-photos/
Most recent news report.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

This is all I have so far.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I have seen multiple spills in my day and I have only been in the industry for less than 20 years (I have seen trash magically appear every night night on the Houston Ship Channel, and then in a matter of hours dissapear....now that is nasty). The impacted environments bounce back fairly quickly, fish and birds leave the area and come back when they know it is safe, oils break down dissipate due to wave action and sunlight, and hydrocarbons volatile allowing the odors to go away. 

This is a horrible accident and it sounds as if there is no reason why it should have occurred. Maybe this incident will stick in the minds of the managers of tow boat captains and make them accountable for their mistakes and let them go. But at the end of the day, the emergency responders did and are continuing to do their job and things will go back to "normal" or as normal as anything can be near/in a ship channel. Keep up the good work and keep up the praying, it all helps.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

That boat shows perspective. Geez.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

The Houston Ship Channel has and always will be one of the most polluted waterways on the planet. Another spill is nothing compared to what has been accumulating through the years.

Denial is a hell of a drug.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm glad it was fuel oil and not some of the really bad stuff. They could have poisoned the whole upper coast.

Who is responsible for shutting down traffic, when warranted, because fog or bad weather?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

tspitzer said:


> God bless all those trying to clean this mess up--
> 
> No for those who caused it--they should be put in those old time shocks for 18 hours a day 7 days a week for every one to see and do to them what they have to done to the bays--
> 
> those responsible should pay dearly one way or the other--they should be made to pick up trash along the water 7 days a week for the rest of their LIFE--


This may have been a loss of power issue... nothing to do with negligence or bad conduct. Anybody notice the tug, pushing the tug, pushing the barge... kind of a red flag for possible power loss on the original tug. Let's not hang people in a public internet lynching before an investigation is done and we know what really happened. Best thing to do in my mind is focus on the clean-up and deal with the rest later. JMHO


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Scott said:


> This may have been a loss of power issue... nothing to do with negligence or bad conduct. Anybody notice the tug, pushing the tug, pushing the barge... kind of a red flag for possible power loss on the original tug. Let's not hang people in a public internet lynching before an investigation is done and we know what really happened. Best thing to do in my mind is focus on the clean-up and deal with the rest later. JMHO


Good point. Glad I didn't post what I wanted to do. Your right.


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

Here's another update. It explains what's currently happening down there.
http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/deer...5a0-748b-56bc-95ad-141e8fed130a.html?mode=jqm


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

what irks me is some idiot on the radio (95.7)was spewing on and on about 900000 bbls of oil being released:hairout: wish people would get the facts straight before they go on the air. a huge f'ing difference between 168000gal being spilled and 900000 bbls.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

we may never know what really happened until we find the black box.....


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

Manmade climate change caused this tragedy. when are people going to stop using these horrible fossil fuels?


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

ole blueduck said:


> Manmade climate change caused this tragedy. when are people going to stop using these horrible fossil fuels?


Lmao wrong forum to be tree hugging in sir, the day fossil fuels aren't used anymore is the day Shelia Jackson Lee joins the KKK haha

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Procastabaitin (Oct 20, 2013)

TheRooster said:


> Lmao wrong forum to be tree hugging in sir, the day fossil fuels aren't used anymore is the day Shelia Jackson Lee joins the KKK haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


 Or the day the Al Queida converts to Catholic!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

mmcclure9 said:


> what irks me is some idiot on the radio (95.7)was spewing on and on about 900000 bbls of oil being released:hairout: wish people would get the facts straight before they go on the air. a huge f'ing difference between 168000gal being spilled and 900000 bbls.


just about 37.63 MILLION gallons...........nothing to split hairs over


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Terrible deal, prayers to all responders/clean up crews.


----------



## nammie (Oct 8, 2007)

Will is be safe to fish cold pass area this weekend?


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

This is terrible.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

nammie said:


> Will is be safe to fish cold pass area this weekend?


I would think so. The oil spill is a long ways from cold pass 
James


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

As bad as this is...it could have been worse....like in the next few years when they have to deepen the ENTIRE Houston Ship Channel 5 to 10 feet to accommodate the HUGE tankers and cargo ships we will be receiving when the Panama Canal widening is completed. They will be sucking up a hundred years of bottom sludge from the current channel and I got no idea what they are gonna do with all that ****...but I'm guessing a LOT of it will just be squirted out on the 'spoil areas' that we have now... Every dioxin and other wierd chemical that's been resting on the floor of the channel for the past century is gonna be swirled up and added to the soup.. Gonna be interesting. At least we shouldn't have any bird coating problems with that...but I wonder how the fish will react...


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> As bad as this is...it could have been worse....like in the next few years when they have to deepen the ENTIRE Houston Ship Channel 5 to 10 feet to accommodate the HUGE tankers and cargo ships we will be receiving when the Panama Canal widening is completed. They will be sucking up a hundred years of bottom sludge from the current channel and I got no idea what they are gonna do with all that ****...but I'm guessing a LOT of it will just be squirted out on the 'spoil areas' that we have now... Every dioxin and other wierd chemical that's been resting on the floor of the channel for the past century is gonna be swirled up and added to the soup.. Gonna be interesting. At least we shouldn't have any bird coating problems with that...but I wonder how the fish will react...


 When the surge came ashore during Hurricane Ike, it brought up stuff that had been down on the bottom of the bay for decades. It was some of the nastiest looking and smelling muddy water you can imagine. It sat on our yard for about 4 days before finally soaking in. We still can't grow much but wild onions in the ground, but there weren't any mosquitoes or fire ants for 2 years.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

glenbo said:


> When the surge came ashore during Hurricane Ike, it brought up stuff that had been down on the bottom of the bay for decades. It was some of the nastiest looking and smelling muddy water you can imagine. It sat on our yard for about 4 days before finally soaking in. We still can't grow much but wild onions in the ground, but there weren't any mosquitoes or fire ants for 2 years.


Note to self...Don't eat anything out of glenbo's garden!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Note to self...Don't eat anything out of glenbo's garden!


Heck..I bet Glenbo's garden will grow tomatos as big as watermelons.. Dont forget the first fifty years we pumped raw sewage..human and otherwise..straight into the bayous....then for the next fifty we piped every chemical known to man directly into the sucker from the chemical plants and refineries... That ought to make some of the finest 'fertilizer' you ever seen after 'composting' for a century or so... Just consider the 'oil' a little 'salad dressing' for his veggies...so to speak....:rotfl:


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

Part Timer said:


> just about 37.63 MILLION gallons...........nothing to split hairs over


right? i mean getting kind of confused because the vessel capacity was 900000 gallons,but only one bay was ruptured with 168000 gallons is bad enough. But getting the gallon and bbl mixed up is crazy talk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

mmcclure9 said:


> right? i mean getting kind of confused because the vessel capacity was 900000 gallons,but only one bay was ruptured with 168000 gallons is bad enough. But getting the gallon and bbl mixed up is crazy talk


haha reminds me of a time at my plant when a tower ruptured and was blowing fire out of the side of it near the top. The news guy said " and we were told this is called a flare stack, and the fire is supposed to be coming out the top, not the side" LMAO

The media is about like weather men, useless 90% the time.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was down along the Baycliff / San Leon shorelines yesterday. I was unable to smell the spill with the North wind. The ramps at Eagle Point & Topwater were closed.


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 5, 2012)

Fbird55 said:


> He has a legitimate point about Nitrogen and Phosphorus guys. It comes in a lot of forms other than the air we breather. (Think Ammonia, and other nitrogen-heavy compounds, nitrates, nitrites). Same with phosphorus. They are regulated, known agricultural run-off components.
> 
> There are rules about where and how you can dispose of agricultural waste heavy in these chemicals. Chicken farms, for instance, have run-off guidelines and regulations. Hate to say it, but he's right. Get past that freshman chemistry into some upper level organics, and maybe an Ag class or two, and they'll fill your ear full of it.
> 
> ...


Thats all I was saying and it kinda took off in another direction. 
Have they released their plan to recover the the heavy viscous oil? By the looks of it, and not knowing what its chemical makeup is, it looks heavy enough to sit at the bottom of the bay. Which brings the problem with crustacean recovery in Galveston Bay. The bay will recover but the problem I have is the lingering effect this material will have on aquatic life? 
The problem is that toxins bioaccumulate in predatory fish like the speaks, reds, and flounders. 
This is scary part of pollution in our waterways. 
http://galvbay.org/docs/ADV-50_signed.pdf
http://galvbay.org/docs/ADV-49_signed.pdf

You want to see how our gulf can collapse. Here is run off from agriculture that drains into the Mississippi that feeds the Gulf of Mexico We have a 5 to 7,000 square mile dead zone (size depends on the ag season) in the Gulf of Mexico where nutrients builds up uses up all the oxygen in the water.

http://serc.carleton.edu/microbelife/topics/deadzone/index.html
http://www.smm.org/deadzone/ 
Again we can be the energy leader but we should not live in a polluted world!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Ser182,
I see you are new to 2cool, so welcome. Hand wringing about the oil spill won't make it better. The Ship channel and bays are cleaner than they have ever been in my 60+ years. The oil spill certainly isn't helpful, but not the end of the world. We grew up crabbing the San Jacinto river when the paper mills were still operational, and ate plenty of crabs. There are fin fish way up Simms bayou. West bay has grass growing along many shorelines because the water quality has improved dramatically in recent decades. Will it ever be pristine enough for folks like you? That's a rhetorical question and we both know the answer.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

kenny said:


> Ser182,
> I see you are new to 2cool, so welcome. Hand wringing about the oil spill won't make it better. The Ship channel and bays are cleaner than they have ever been in my 60+ years. The oil spill certainly isn't helpful, but not the end of the world. We grew up crabbing the San Jacinto river when the paper mills were still operational, and ate plenty of crabs. There are fin fish way up Simms bayou. West bay has grass growing along many shorelines because the water quality has improved dramatically in recent decades. Will it ever be pristine enough for folks like you? That's a rhetorical question and we both know the answer.


No reason not to make it as pristine as possible, though.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been watching the news on this I can only hope that it is cared for properly with out to much damage to our awesome fishery. Even if I were not an avid fishing fan we do have some nice beaches-lets all make a prayer


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ser182 said:


> Thats all I was saying and it kinda took off in another direction.
> Have they released their plan to recover the the heavy viscous oil? By the looks of it, and not knowing what its chemical makeup is, it looks heavy enough to sit at the bottom of the bay. Which brings the problem with crustacean recovery in Galveston Bay. The bay will recover but the problem I have is the lingering effect this material will have on aquatic life?
> The problem is that toxins bioaccumulate in predatory fish like the speaks, reds, and flounders.
> This is scary part of pollution in our waterways.
> ...


 Obviously the less pollution the better but I catch fish in that so called "dead zone" every summer.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Channel 2 interviewed Blake Sartor with Galveston Trophy Charters. He is running reporter Jace Larson around the TC Dike and the Galveston Ship Channel.


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

These guides might have to find real jobs


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ole blueduck said:


> These guides might have to find real jobs


Boo! I am guessing you have not fished with a fulltime guide that fishes daily. One that fishes even though he is not booked so he will know where the fish are. They would disagree! :headknock


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Those guides in Venice during BP's mess sure made a killing when it concerns $$$$. When ever those areas have some sort of disaster, man made or natural, the locals only see $ Bills flashing before their eyes. Everything there quadruples in price. When it came to getting personnel out on the water, they had to have boats and alot of them......Do you catch my drift yet...?? Only folks w/ Capt's license were eligible to take people out. Long story short...$750 a day.


----------



## acassidy (Jun 25, 2004)

*Does anyone know if they are containing it*

Does anyone know ifit is being contained. All news photos show a long streak of oil getting pulled from the barge. OR are they just trying to contain a part of it and letting the rest just go with the tide. There is so much current in that area that there seems to be no possible way to contain it.

I am still having a difficult time believing this. This is not open ocean, it is in our backyard and right on top of all the oyster farms and in direct line with east bay.

I am not see a light at the end of the tunnel here. Very bad news.
Archie


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> As bad as this is...it could have been worse....like in the next few years when they have to deepen the ENTIRE Houston Ship Channel 5 to 10 feet to accommodate the HUGE tankers and cargo ships we will be receiving when the Panama Canal widening is completed. They will be sucking up a hundred years of bottom sludge from the current channel and I got no idea what they are gonna do with all that ****...but I'm guessing a LOT of it will just be squirted out on the 'spoil areas' that we have now... Every dioxin and other wierd chemical that's been resting on the floor of the channel for the past century is gonna be swirled up and added to the soup.. Gonna be interesting. At least we shouldn't have any bird coating problems with that...but I wonder how the fish will react...


 That is a concern I raised Sunday with Capt. Eastman. I mentioned the deepening/widening of the Channel and ever larger tankers. I also told him I remember reading a LONG time ago about double-hulled tankers which would help to prevent or otherwise minimize these mishaps...


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I cant believe ole sheila jackson lee and her pet unicorns werent the first on scene in front of the cameras...maybe she's waiting a few days to see which side of the shore will be the most profitable....in the meantime, hopefully she's off learning the real age of the constitution.


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 5, 2012)

Double hull did not help. It looked like a direct hit from the footage they were showing on the news. Both vessels had large gashes on the hull. On the news it stated the barge company has had about 18 accidents that did not involve injury or a spill until now. From the footage being shown, it has already hitting Galveston shore lines. Anybody know if it has hit the marshes passed the bridge?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Spill*



acassidy said:


> Does anyone know ifit is being contained. All news photos show a long streak of oil getting pulled from the barge. OR are they just trying to contain a part of it and letting the rest just go with the tide. There is so much current in that area that there seems to be no possible way to contain it.
> 
> I am still having a difficult time believing this. This is not open ocean, it is in our backyard and right on top of all the oyster farms and in direct line with east bay.
> 
> ...


Looking at pictures I would say it is not contained however the barge is empty. The cold front really screwed things by breaking it up and not allowing it to make it to the gulf in one long plume. Now in a few days the wind will turn from the east pumping 20-25 pushing tides 1-1.5ft above normal. Not good news for the cleanup crews.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ser182 said:


> Thats all I was saying and it kinda took off in another direction.
> Have they released their plan to recover the the heavy viscous oil? By the looks of it, and not knowing what its chemical makeup is, it looks heavy enough to sit at the bottom of the bay. Which brings the problem with crustacean recovery in Galveston Bay. The bay will recover but the problem I have is the lingering effect this material will have on aquatic life?
> The problem is that toxins bioaccumulate in predatory fish like the speaks, reds, and flounders.
> This is scary part of pollution in our waterways.
> ...


Wow, I can't find a bunker oil that sinks...


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

rugger said:


> No reason not to make it as pristine as possible, though.


I didn't say there wasn't, I said it will never be clean enough (for people with a political agenda)


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 5, 2012)

stdreb27 said:


> Wow, I can't find a bunker oil that sinks...


Thanks! It should say at the top of water.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

stdreb27 said:


> Wow, I can't find a bunker oil that sinks...


you wont find any oil that sinks


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 5, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> you wont find any oil that sinks


Oil will sink once it mixes with debris or sand that is circulating water or if it is denser than water. From what is on the new, this is heaving shipping oil.


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

News announced the ferry is reopening on a limited basis 7am to 7 pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jterryh (Jul 3, 2011)

*just where did this happen*

Live in college station......where did accident oil spill happen..News reports very vague.Texas city or Bolivar ?


----------



## crazy pescador (Mar 8, 2007)

It happen where three bodies of water join there its real bad. The sad part is the wind is going to get worse next two day for the cleaning crew.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Ser182 said:


> Oil will sink once it mixes with debris or sand that is circulating water or if it is denser than water. From what is on the new, this is heaving shipping oil.


You're right it is heavy marine fuel oil of the thickest kind you can buy. Only the big ships use it and the stuff has to be heated to over 150 degrees just to pump it into the injectors. It's called IFO 380 or sometimes RMG 380. A more common terms is "Bunker C" which hasn't been used in a long time because of new fuel specs. Such heavy fuel oil is simply separated from the rest of the crude in the bottom of the fractionator, just above asphalt, which also needs to be heated to move the stuff.

By comparison diesel is a distillate or "gas oil" that floats very well and evaporates very quickly. The reason for needing "380" is because these ships can hold over 1,000 tons of heavy fuel oil, and each ton is a few hundred gallons (267 at room temperature and average refining). That's a lot of fuel, 267,000 gallons for just one big refueling job.

What leaked was estimated to be about 168,000 gallons.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

I live here at seivers cut and we haven't seen any oil here in East Bay as of now. And I honestly don't think we will. At the time of the collision it was close to the high tide. So just afterwards the tide started running out and did so for several hours while most of the oil leaked out. We had a very light wind from the East until the next morning till about 8 am then a hard north wind blowing 20-25 mph. I drove down to French Town road yesterday which is just north of the Bolivar Ferry and didn't see any oil there either. It really seems that a lot of the oil went out into the Gulf, several places on Galveston and the Jetties. It really looks like the uppers bays are going to escape this horrible disaster.

On July 28 1990 the ship Shimoussa, hit an Apex barge and spilled 692,000 gallons of feed stock oil in Galveston Bay. This collision happen out near Red Fish Island. I remember seeing an oil sheen for days most every where we fished out on the bay. I also remember that upper Galveston Bay was really hit hard by this spill. 

I'm going out in the boat later this evening to take a look around today. I will give a report what I see.


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone know if this will or has already affected fish/shrimp prices or inventory due to the ship channel being inaccessible over the weekend?

Not trying to make light of the situation but was planning on going to Seabrook this weekend to Rose's to buy some shrimp, snapper etc.


----------



## buster7cesar (Apr 21, 2010)

Just getting open for a new season at Thompson's Fish Camp, I really hate to have any setbacks. But I know Gods got everything under control.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Capt Jim West said:


> I live here at seivers cut and we haven't seen any oil here in East Bay as of now. And I honestly don't think we will. At the time of the collision it was close to the high tide. So just afterwards the tide started running out and did so for several hours while most of the oil leaked out. We had a very light wind from the East until the next morning till about 8 am then a hard north wind blowing 20-25 mph. I drove down to French Town road yesterday which is just north of the Bolivar Ferry and didn't see any oil there either. It really seems that a lot of the oil went out into the Gulf, several places on Galveston and the Jetties. It really looks like the uppers bays are going to escape this horrible disaster.
> 
> On July 28 1990 the ship Shimoussa, hit an Apex barge and spilled 692,000 gallons of feed stock oil in Galveston Bay. This collision happen out near Red Fish Island. I remember seeing an oil sheen for days most every where we fished out on the bay. I also remember that upper Galveston Bay was really hit hard by this spill.
> 
> I'm going out in the boat later this evening to take a look around today. I will give a report what I see.


That would be great. I'm wondering if a big portion of the spill sunk?


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Capt Jim West said:


> I live here at seivers cut and we haven't seen any oil here in East Bay as of now. And I honestly don't think we will. At the time of the collision it was close to the high tide. So just afterwards the tide started running out and did so for several hours while most of the oil leaked out. We had a very light wind from the East until the next morning till about 8 am then a hard north wind blowing 20-25 mph. I drove down to French Town road yesterday which is just north of the Bolivar Ferry and didn't see any oil there either. It really seems that a lot of the oil went out into the Gulf, several places on Galveston and the Jetties. It really looks like the uppers bays are going to escape this horrible disaster.
> 
> On July 28 1990 the ship Shimoussa, hit an Apex barge and spilled 692,000 gallons of feed stock oil in Galveston Bay. This collision happen out near Red Fish Island. I remember seeing an oil sheen for days most every where we fished out on the bay. I also remember that upper Galveston Bay was really hit hard by this spill.
> 
> I'm going out in the boat later this evening to take a look around today. I will give a report what I see.


thanks for the update Cap'n. I havent gotten a good update from my dad yet. he lives right across the hwy from sievers. its been our main point of departure for years. Several said it had made it from sievers to rollover and i was hoping that wasnt true.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Capt Jim West said:


> I live here at seivers cut and we haven't seen any oil here in East Bay as of now. And I honestly don't think we will. At the time of the collision it was close to the high tide. So just afterwards the tide started running out and did so for several hours while most of the oil leaked out. We had a very light wind from the East until the next morning till about 8 am then a hard north wind blowing 20-25 mph. I drove down to French Town road yesterday which is just north of the Bolivar Ferry and didn't see any oil there either. It really seems that a lot of the oil went out into the Gulf, several places on Galveston and the Jetties. It really looks like the uppers bays are going to escape this horrible disaster.
> 
> On July 28 1990 the ship Shimoussa, hit an Apex barge and spilled 692,000 gallons of feed stock oil in Galveston Bay. This collision happen out near Red Fish Island. I remember seeing an oil sheen for days most every where we fished out on the bay. I also remember that upper Galveston Bay was really hit hard by this spill.
> 
> I'm going out in the boat later this evening to take a look around today. I will give a report what I see.


Best and most reliable news I've heard about this so far. Looking forward to your report this evening Jimmy! :texasflag


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

does anybody know if there's anything anybody with a boat can do? I've got a boat ready to put to work if needed, I can fit up to 6 others on my boat as well, any info would help

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

I got this from www.crystalbeach.com news page. 
about the same think capt. Jim West had in a post.
By David Harris, GalvestonBayFishing.com
OK, here is the low down and my look at the spill on East Galveston Bay and for me fishing East Galveston Bay. I was all over Bolivar Peninsula today from the beach to French Town Rd etc. I didnâ€™t see any oil or birds with oil on them. When the accident occurred at around 12:30 Saturday, we had just finished an incoming tide and had a east wind. With that said, we had started a strong out going tide with the wind and the tide it drew the oil away from Bolivar Peninsula and East Galveston Bay. Yes for once the front that came in Sunday morning helped us and saved us a lot of grief down the road. 
The Texas City Dike, Pelican Island and Galveston Harbor and the South Jetties yes they did get the brunt from what I see and am hearing but not the whole Galveston Bay System. With this said if you want to fish I havenâ€™t heard anything about Trinity Bay, East Bay or West Bay. We can still fish and yes I will eat the fish, I will also take note on my surroundings over the next couple weeks and have my eyeâ€™s open to any changes. Our trips will continue and be safe trips as always. As for now the Bolivar Ferry is running from 7am to 7pm but I will let you know when it goes back to regular schedule. 
As for wildlife, I heard 7 birds had been found dead, 8 with oil on them and recovered and about 7 that have been spotted with oil on them but not recovered yet. It would be safe to say that along the Texas coast on any given day 7-14 birds get hit by a car, but it doesnâ€™t make the news.
What has happened to the Galveston area is not good and I wouldnâ€™t wish it on anyone or environment, but the whole bay hasnâ€™t been shut down. They will have the damaged area cleaned up the best that can done and the bay will live on.
This is my opinion and thoughts after I canâ€™t count how many calls and emails today. Everyone be safe on the water and enjoy fishing the Galveston Bay Complex.


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

I posted some pics on another thread. Here's the link. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=880473


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Best and most reliable news I've heard about this so far. Looking forward to your report this evening Jimmy! :texasflag


 I met a guy at Stingaree who wanted to take out his own boat and mark mostly open bay reefs on his GPS here in East Bay. We ran all over East Bay and there is no sign of any oil or any oil slick what so ever in East Bay as of yesterday afternoon. Now we never ran over west of Seivers Cut up towards Gilligan's Island or the Pens area where the big spoil bank is.

I was back home just before dark and was looking at the water here at my house in the ICW There is still no oil that has made its way up to here yet. We had a decent incoming tide most of the day but we also had a pretty stiff North to North East wind again which I think is helping to keep the oil out of Upper Galveston, Trinity and East Bay.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Capt Jim West said:


> I met a guy at Stingaree who wanted to take out his own boat and mark mostly open bay reefs on his GPS here in East Bay. We ran all over East Bay and there is no sign of any oil or any oil slick what so ever in East Bay as of yesterday afternoon. Now we never ran over west of Seivers Cut up towards Gilligan's Island or the Pens area where the big spoil bank is.
> 
> I was back home just before dark and was looking at the water here at my house in the ICW There is still no oil that has made its way up to here yet. We had a decent incoming tide most of the day but we also had a pretty stiff North to North East wind again which I think is helping to keep the oil out of Upper Galveston, Trinity and East Bay.


 Great news... on location. Thanks Capt., keep us posted...


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I just spent the last 3 hours touring around lower galveston and gladly can report i saw NO oil sheen, or any sign of any oil at ALL.

I went and checked out campbells, the backside of pelican, sand island and as close to the dike as i could without the chance of getting run off..

No sign of any oiled birds, sheen, slicks or anything accumulated anywhere that i could find.

There is alot of work going on on the east side of the dike from what i could see, but ship and barge traffic was moving through at a pretty good pace.

Capt Thomas


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Appreciate the update Thomas.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Just an update with all this wind they are saying it's now being pushed towards matagorda 
James


----------



## Boat Storage POC (Jun 20, 2005)

I heard poc community center is command central and rooms are being rented by the weeks . speedy stop teaming over with oil response teams epa etc.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

I drove over the causeway to Gtown about 1:00. Looked over the west side and saw a 400 yd dark line of what I assume is suspended oil running parallel to Tiki.


fj


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

no oil around tiki, thats a reef


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

x2... no oil around tiki or on the east side of west bay.. Drove all around in the boat today looking...


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Texxan1 said:


> x2... no oil around tiki or on the east side of west bay.. Drove all around in the boat today looking...


That's a huge relief, let's hope it stays that way. Would hate to see the west bay marshes full of oil.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

May have been a wrong assumption, but line looked about 4 ft wide and 400 yds long running SW parallel to south side of tiki. Reefs in that area run parallel to channel coming into Tiki. Been here since '83 so I do know where the reefs are in the area. Guess we'll find out in a day or two


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I would report it.


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

mccown03 said:


> Anyone know if this will or has already affected fish/shrimp prices or inventory due to the ship channel being inaccessible over the weekend?


shrimp is high because of shrimp virus in Asia. Dockside prices are high, but not many shrimpers are catching contributing to supply problems.


----------



## Blue Light Special (Sep 30, 2006)

*Surf Conditions???*

I was planning on taking my kiddos to Surfside or Sargent this weekend to spend a little time on the beach and maybe fish a bit. I hear the oil is moving to Matagorda. Any word on the beaches from Galveston to Matagorda?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I bet a lot of that oil is sitting on the bottom. Its hard for me to believe you can spill that much oil into the drink & its all good. Sure it might look good on top. But what about where we can't see. How is it affecting the fish that live below the surface. There's more to this than meets the eye. Why people would want to cover this up & say its all good. Not trying to be negative just wanna know the truth. 
A biologist would have to make this call not a boater. It does sound like a bunch of this spill is gonna wind up on the beach. We aren't out of the woods yet & the effect of this spill has not been seen. 
You can't say just a few days after a spill that everything is fine . How does the shoreline look?No ones commented on that. Lot of stuff lives in those rocks & grass.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> I bet a lot of that oil is sitting on the bottom. Its hard for me to believe you can spill that much oil into the drink & its all good. Sure it might look good on top. But what about where we can't see. How is it affecting the fish that live below the surface. There's more to this than meets the eye. Why people would want to cover this up & say its all good. Not trying to be negative just wanna know the truth.
> A biologist would have to make this call not a boater. It does sound like a bunch of this spill is gonna wind up on the beach. We aren't out of the woods yet & the effect of this spill has not been seen.
> You can't say just a few days after a spill that everything is fine . How does the shoreline look?No ones commented on that. Lot of stuff lives in those rocks & grass.


It's a matter of $$$s and businesses. Amazingly, local news is almost not covering the story anymore. It is hard to find on news websites and they mention it only briefly in newscasts. Why? becuase all the talk makes people not go to the coast and not spend money. By making it all sound okay, people still come. If they talk about how bad it is, fishing trips get cancelled, people avoid the beach and the money doesn't come in. That's what its about.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Scott said:


> It's a matter of $$$s and businesses. Amazingly, local news is almost not covering the story anymore. It is hard to find on news websites and they mention it only briefly in newscasts. Why? becuase all the talk makes people not go to the coast and not spend money. By making it all sound okay, people still come. If they talk about how bad it is, fishing trips get cancelled, people avoid the beach and the money doesn't come in. That's what its about.


I hear ya. I read about it & see all the pics. Then someone says oh its all good. I can't fathom dumping oil into any water way & saying this. It is not good. Never has been & never will.It effects a delicate eco system that lives below the surface plus wild life & the numberous crustacian that live in the rocks, in wetland areas. Plus the birds that live there. Plus, us because we eat it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I agree with the idea that a lot of it is on the bottom. It is essentially tar. I remember back sixty or seventy years ago every time we went to Galveston beach we all carried a tin can of white gasoline to clean the tar off our feet after swimming and before getting back in the car. It was everywhere. Tanker ships used to unload in GTown, then go out the required miles and pump out all the sludge and dregs that were left in the bottom of their tanks .. What a mess !!!... No rules against it then though. Think we will be seeing a lot of dirty feet for some time to come....:headknock


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> I agree with the idea that a lot of it is on the bottom. It is essentially tar. I remember back sixty or seventy years ago every time we went to Galveston beach we all carried a tin can of white gasoline to clean the tar off our feet after swimming and before getting back in the car. It was everywhere. Tanker ships used to unload in GTown, then go out the required miles and pump out all the sludge and dregs that were left in the bottom of their tanks .. What a mess !!!... No rules against it then though. Think we will be seeing a lot of dirty feet for some time to come....:headknock


Iremember the tar on the beach. That crude got on everything Your car seats your towels etc. Its a mess.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Think we will be seeing a lot of dirty feet for some time to come....:headknock


You gonna B sporting your Smith Point Ropers at the gathering Jim?


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Just read a patch is headed towards Matagorda Island.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You gonna B sporting your Smith Point Ropers at the gathering Jim?


Thanks for the suggestion, Roberto.. They oughta go well with the Walkin Jack duster I won in the auction....:rotfl:


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

tunchistheman said:


> Just read a patch is headed towards Matagorda Island.


I saw boom and skimmer boats on trailers headed thru Port Lavaca towards POC yesterday at lunch. 
but this morning I saw a picture on Facebook from a guy who lives on island full time, and he said he saw no oil when he drove beach this morning.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Scott said:


> It's a matter of $$$s and businesses. Amazingly, local news is almost not covering the story anymore. It is hard to find on news websites and they mention it only briefly in newscasts. Why? becuase all the talk makes people not go to the coast and not spend money. By making it all sound okay, people still come. If they talk about how bad it is, fishing trips get cancelled, people avoid the beach and the money doesn't come in. That's what its about.


Here's further damning evidence of the kowtow:

The first pic is a cached version of NOAA's response page for the spill. This is how the site appeared on 03/24. The second is a pic of the current version of NOAA's response page. This is how it appeared on 03/25 and presently appears.

I'm sure they just didn't want to report any inaccuracies or conjecture, even if supported by sophisticated, validated models. Yeah. That *must be it. Probably just going to evaporate or sink to the bottom where it's "not as big a deal" or maybe we can just pretend like this didn't happen at all, k?

In other news... :flag: :brew: :newdollar

I also think it is funny, in a demoralizing sort of way, that they changed the main image on the response page from beach with oil on it to coast guard boats around the barge. I mean, we wouldn't want anyone to get the wrong idea about the beaches, right?


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh, and here's my links:

Freeport and Matagorda Honorable mention: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ar+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a

Freeport and Matagorda no love:

http://response.restoration.noaa.go...l-houstontexas-city-ship-channel-port-bolivar


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

*Texas City "Y" Response - Matagorda Bay Impact*

*Oil projected to be pushed shoreward*

 Potential impact estimate map created March 26, 2014, for March 27 around the Matagorda area. Click for the impact estimate map PDFs.
PORT O'CONNOR, Texas â€" Oil spill responders established a Matagorda Bay Forward Branch in Port Oâ€™Connor, Texas, today to coordinate protection of the environment of the Matagorda Bay area, as a portion of the oil spilled on Saturday in a ship-barge collision near Texas City, Texas, moves south along the Texas Coast.
A Unified Command including the U.S Coast Guard, Texas General Land Office and Kirby Inland Marine, the owner of the vessel from which the oil was spilled, began their response efforts today implementing aggressive plans intended to protect environmentally sensitive areas against impact from the oil, based on priorities already established in the Area Contingency Plan.
While a notable portion of the approximately 168,000 gallons of the marine fuel oil has been removed by responders in the Texas City-Galveston area, an area of floating oil approximately fifteen miles off Matagorda Island is expected to be pushing shoreward by the weather over the next 24 to 48 hours. Todayâ€™s response actions are focused on placing protective boom along the sensitive areas along the coast of Matagorda Island, including Sundown Island.
Approximately 150 response personnel, utilizing 11 response vessels, are actively working to deploy over 50,000 feet of protective boom today. In addition, responders currently have staged 40,000 feet of absorbent boom, with another 45,000 feet en route to Port Oâ€™Connor. 
As access to Matagorda Island is by boat, members of the public are discouraged from accessing the island until the Unified Command announces that response operations are complete.
Wildlife Response Service, a Texas-based wildlife rehabilitation service, has also been deployed to assist in the event that birds or marine life are impacted by the oil. Persons who observe any impacted wildlife should not attempt to capture or handle them but are urged to call 888-384-2000. No reports of affected wildlife have been received.
A claims number has been established for persons who may have questions in regard to personal impact by the incident. The number is 855-276-1575.
For more information, contact the Matagorda Bay joint information center at 214-225-8007.
###​ For more information contact: Texas City Y Response JIC


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

I saw a lot of boom and boats coming thru Port Lavaca headed to POC at lunch again today. 
I heard they had closed Matagorda Ship Channel, but have not confirmed it.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Island update*

Clint will run the beach front in the morning and ill ask him for an update.

Sounds like I won't be able to get out there this weekend cause they might close off access to the island. I guess we are lucky it wasn't a huge spill but this is still horrible!


----------



## joedaddy (Oct 13, 2013)

*boat ramps and fishing area???*

Are the Texas City dike boat ramps opened back up? Are we good to fish east bay? I was thinking about going out there tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"TEXAS CITY â€” City officials on Thursday reopened a portion of the Texas City Dike thatâ€™s been closed since Saturday because of the heavy fuel oil spill in Galveston Bay.
The cityâ€™s Homeland Security Director Bruce Clawson said the dike is open to the public from the entrance to the Welch boat ramp. Access to Dike Beach and the end of the dike is off-limits."


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

according to Clint's Facebook page there is no oil in beach between big jetties and Pass Cavallo. 
the Victoria Advocate article, most of it is southwest of pass, on Gulf Beach at old state park. 
http://m.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2014/mar/27/oil_in_poco_ss_032814_236004/


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

*UPDATE 2: Matagorda Bay*

  Boom is put in place to prevent oil from the Texas City collision from affecting environmentally-sensitive areas in Matagorda Bay, March 28, 2014. Approximately 150 response personnel have placed more than 16,000 feet of boom. (Unified response photo)
Oil spill responders from the Matagorda Incident Command Post in Port Oâ€™Connor, Texas, continue to implement their aggressive plans, Friday, intended to protect environmentally sensitive areas of the Matagorda Bay area against any impact from a portion of the oil spilled in Saturdayâ€™s ship-barge collision near Texas City, Texas.
Effective at 10 a.m. today, the U.S. Coast Guard has lifted the safety zone, which had been in effect for the Matagorda Ship Channel from the sea buoy to the intersection of the ship channel with the Gulf Intracoastal Waterway, permitting the resumption of normal maritime commerce in the waterway.
Mariners should remain well clear of protective booming that remains in place to protect environmentally sensitive areas of Matagorda Island and Matagorda Bay, including Sundown (Bird) Island, and Saluria Bayou and Big Bayou along Pass Cavallo. Any damage by mariners to the protective booming structure will jeopardize effective response efforts, may cause damage to private and public property and the environment, and subject the party causing the damage to prosecution under applicable law. Mariners should monitor Marine Safety Information Bulletins issued by U.S. Coast Guard Sector Corpus Christi for updated information regarding navigation in the affected area.
Members of the public are discouraged from accessing south Matagorda Island until the Unified Command announces that response operations are complete.
A wildlife rehabilitation facility has been established in Port Oâ€™Connor at the Texas Parks & Wildlife Coastal Fisheries Laboratory, to assist in the event that birds or marine life are impacted by the oil. Persons who observe any impacted wildlife should not attempt to capture or handle them, but are urged to call 888-384-2000. Two reports of affected wildlife have been received.
A claims number has been established for persons who may have questions in regard to personal impact by the incident. The number is 855-276-1575.
For more information, contact the Matagorda Bay joint information center at 214-225-8007.


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oyster fishing this year is pretty much dead! The viscous state of the fuel oil is just going to spread, as we are seeing now. 
Sad to see so many fisherman think its ok and it will recover. Sadly there is a good chance it will take longer and more containments have entered the food chain. 
Every predator fish contains carcinogens built up in their body fat. It is bioaccumulated over time. You ever wonder why there is a limit on how many fish you can eat? This is why. 
Time for Texans to get tough on companies that pollute our waters! Just because you work there doesn't give them a pass to pollute our waters!
What happen to don't mess with Texas! 
Just because we are the energy leader doesn't mean we should allow pollution!


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

It will affect some species, and it won't effect others.


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sportfishing29 said:


> It will affect some species, and it won't effect others.


If they are in the general area they will be affected. They are filter feeders.


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

It's not just the refinerys ppl treat their grass with pestasides that runs off into the bay & that's worse


----------

